# Impressionistic Works



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

We all know Debussy and Ravel, can you all please post some other works to check out?

:tiphat:

I'm finding this to be my favorite Era in music and I think my music is very impressionisitc!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I consider Charles Ives as impressionistic, though of a different sort, perhaps, from that of Debussy and Ravel. The second and fourth symphonies, the "Holidays Symphony" are good examples of that impressionistic sound embodied by the American.

Of course, we always think of impressionism as French, but the English enjoy masters too. Perhaps Arnold Bax is most striking to me. His symphonies and "Tintagel" tone poem exhibit a wonderful impressionism. And of course there is the music of Frederick Delius.

Manuel de Falla, a Spanish composer, has given us a true masterpiece of impressionism with his piano concerto "Nights in the Gardens of Spain", a must hear for fans of Debussy and Ravel. And Isaac Albeniz's _Iberia_ in the orchestral transcriptions by Enrique Fernández Arbós [the pieces were originally written for piano] are stunning impressionistic portraits.

If you haven't yet heard Henri Dutilleux, you must. This is modernistic impressionism, but impressionism still. Beautiful orchestral writing in the symphonies and other orchestral works.

That's a start.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

SONNET CLV said:


> I consider Charles Ives as impressionistic, though of a different sort, perhaps, from that of Debussy and Ravel. The second and fourth symphonies, the "Holidays Symphony" are good examples of that impressionistic sound embodied by the American.
> 
> Of course, we always think of impressionism as French, but the English enjoy masters too. Perhaps Arnold Bax is most striking to me. His symphonies and "Tintagel" tone poem exhibit a wonderful impressionism. And of course there is the music of Frederick Delius.
> 
> ...


I'm loving the Ives!  Thank you.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Cyril Scott was an romantic/impressionistic composers nicknamed the "English Debussy"
Janáček - On an Overgrown Path
Liszt - Années de pèlerinage
Gabriel Pierné - Fantaisie Basque


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Alicia de Larrocha's evocative famous recording of...


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

There is often a strong sense of mysticism heard in Cyril Scott:


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

There's usually a calm center in Delius with sounds suggestive of sensuality:


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

https://www.wqxr.org/story/12-impressionist-works-composers-not-named-debussy-or-ravel/


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> We all know Debussy and Ravel, can you all please post some other works to check out?
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> I'm finding this to be my favorite Era in music and I think my music is very impressionisitc!


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks all for the suggestions!


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Frederick Delius is sometimes called the English impressionist. He wrote a lot of impressionistic tunes and pieces that have names like Upon Hearing the First Cuckoo In the Spring, In A Summer Garden and North Country Sketches. My favorite is his Florida Suite, a pictorial sketch he made of that state after a visit. He also composed a sung piece, Sea Drift, a sad piece he wrote about a couple birds he saw on the Alabama shore.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

But Delius lived in France for much of his career. So to some extent the English impressionist was a Francophile.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Jacck said:


> Janáček - On an Overgrown Path


This is some very beautiful piano music. Make sure to listen to Rudolf Firkusny. There's a great 2 disc set on DG.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## JEC (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm a huge fan of Dukas, I throw him in my Ravel/Debussy mix and am in heaven:


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

Respighi Pines of Rome, fountains of Rome and Roman festivals. I think there is some Ravel in Alexander Tansman


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Not sure if this quite counts, but it has always struck me as kind of impressionist, or at least very atmospheric: Joseph Canteloube's _Chants d'Auvergne_, of which this one is the most famous:






The whole collection is probably on the Tube...


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Joseph Jongen is a Belgian composer whose music is often impressionistic and thorughly delightful. I especially recommend his chamber works.


----------

